# What to cook at eggfest?



## rahimlee54 (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys I am going to Carolina eggfest this weekend and they still have a couple spots left for cooks, so I thought about doing a little something. What works well at these events? I am looking for good ideas on what would be good and quick.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## The hekler (Aug 20, 2012)

I only know what I have read about the egg but if your looking for good, easy, and quick pizza seems to fit the bill. If you are able to cook before hand you might want to try something the shows off the egg's ability to slow cook.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 20, 2012)

The SoCal Eggfest that I attended did not allow you to cook on the Egg until the morning of around 7 a.m. and you're supposed to have food ready by 11/noonish. So, most foods cannot be pre-cooked in advance. (Also, because there are usually awards or prizes given out to the best dish, check the rules - they may specifically say you cannot cook anything in advance.) So, the max actual cooking time that you'll probably have will be somewhere around 4 to 5 hours. (According to the website, the Eggs will be lit around 9 a.m.?)

Here are a few things that I noticed that are good, although some may be extremely labor intensive:

1. ABTs (extremely labor intensive);
2. Wings;
3. Chicken;
4. Quicker cooking roasts (pork loin, pork tenderloin, beef tri-tip, beef or pork sirloin, lamb) that you can cut into thin slices and not have to baby while cooking;
5. Veg (roasted eggplant, potatoes, squash, etc.) . . .

Honestly, I wasn't too impressed with the food served at the SoCal Eggfest. Several dishes were too salty and overcooked. I figure that since NC and most of the Eastern/Southern US has a longer history of BGE users, that the food is better. 

Since most of the people there will be cooking meat, I would consider making a good side - I would think that some roasted baby potatoes and a seasoned sour cream/horseradish cream (and a roast if you want to cook some meat) would be quite awesome. Also, since you're paying for all of the ingredients, and there could be hundreds of people there (according to the website, it's also ALL YOU CAN EAT :bigeek, don't go crazy with expensive ingredients. 

Good luck! And take pictures! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 20, 2012)

people come to fests to sample the food and you go to sell eggs for the dealer and have fun with your friends ... small portions of things that do not take too long to cook work best.. low and slow is not for a fest unless you are reheating which i have never seen done,.. 
what it do...
start early and make sausage and eggs for the cooks and dealer and staff, then grilled asparagus, chicken yakitori, shrimp, london broil with dizzy pig rubs , small portabellas stuffed with cheese, if you are good at pizza that works but you will have to bring your own plate setter .. i tend to cook simple things that cook direct.. remember you are serving the great masses of the uninitiated they will be impressed no matter what,.. i often do slices of jimmy dean savory sage and some hickory chip on. porkgasm is good my invention tenderloin wrapped in sausage wrapped in bacon .. easy and quick


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 20, 2012)

post in error


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 20, 2012)

Jared, looks like fun! I'd love to go but will be cooking pizza for the teachers at MCC's knife school. I think lowercasebill has good ideas. There is one thing i don't understand though -- why cook pizza on a plate setter? I like the grill marks and the flavor of cooking pizza right on the grill. Plus, it's quick. But then, I don't have a BGE.


----------

